# Sometimes I really HATE our dogs...



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

stop reading this topic if you don´t want to read a self pity story...


Sometimes I really hate our dogs, just back from our usual evening round of letting the dogs out and feeding them.
We have about 1 ha (about 3 acres?!) land back of our house, the dogs go out of their kennel ( I let them out) Dick is on the land, they go there themselves, do their business and return to the kennel where I have put their food.

From the 12 dogs, tonight there was exactly 1 dog which pretented to listenen to me (when I call them back to the kennel), and that was because of the food in his kennel and 'cause he was wearing a non working e-collar. For the others I was air or the gatekeeper.


#-oGRRRRRRRRRRRR!! This night they were all Dick's dogs....

DICK, wipe that smile of your face.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

That's great lol


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

I think every dog occasionally does stuff like that.

Usually when you're not in the mood for it or if someone is watching.

I did a scent detection demonstration a few weeks ago with my male who can do something that easy in his sleep. Hid the sample under a cone amongst others... I forgot he has a cone fetish (I never bothered to train him out of).... he ran out fine but then knocked over every cone, ignored the sample and ran off with a cone in his mouth and brought it to me.

In that case totally my fault but I still wanted to strangle him right at that moment.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dont ya just lurv doggies :lol:

ooh and trust me you aint alone when it comes to dogs not listening worth fer shit...Robbie dont listen to me when theo is around and proved it by chasing a bloody sheep into a ditch yesterday....let me tell ya...up to your armpits in a ditch with sludge and wet sheep ? NO FUN! btw a wet sheep ways TONS :lol:

try avoinding having to get one out of a ditch if you can. or better yet let the fkin wooly drown...its just not worth it!

if dick smiles to much and is enjoying this way to much to your liking may I suggest the trusted and faithfull Ecollar....it works on all species :mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> I think every dog occasionally does stuff like that.
> 
> Usually when you're not in the mood for it or if someone is watching.
> 
> ...



now you just know THAT is going to bring some comments out of the woodworks :lol:

awesome statement Tanith :lol:


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

OOPS #-o #-o


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Tanith Wheeler said:


> OOPS #-o #-o


you think thats bad ? try reading it again with ehmmm the cone statement as it wasnt ment to be understood...its hilarious :lol: :lol: 

the mental picture alone is enough to crack a rib laughing....your my new hero Tanith


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> you think thats bad ? try reading it again with ehmmm the cone statement as it wasnt ment to be understood...its hilarious :lol: :lol:
> 
> the mental picture alone is enough to crack a rib laughing....your my new hero Tanith


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> stop reading this topic if you don´t want to read a self pity story...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I really hate our dogs, just back from our usual evening round of letting the dogs out and feeding them.
> ...



:lol: :lol: I've been hearing that from my wife for years. "Why don't they listen to me"? 
I had one dog that she used to send out to get the news paper every morning when she got up. I was always stil in bed but he would get the paper then run right by her and bring it to me. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## brian w. kimbell (Feb 5, 2011)

is it just me or are all you other hound owners chuckling quietly to yourselves?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I think their stubborness is actually quite funny. They know you have told them to do something, they know that you will make them do it and they know they may well get a slappin, but they still need to get some satisfaction from showing that little bit of resistance.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont know what the weather is like there but here has been -30C and -40 with wind chill , 
we dont go out, dogs dont get the exercise they need, then sometimes you get that they want to pull that kinda stuff, cuz its worth i t, 
maybe not getting them out as much ? 
either way , its frustrating


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

It sounds like a conspiracy Selena  What have you done to deserve this?


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

:lol: Selena, maybe you could wipe the smile off Dick's face by telling him feeding and walking the dogs is his job from now on? 

This is a problem I don't have, because "food" is a magic word here and it's always mommy who brings it


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i dont know what the weather is like there but here has been -30C and -40 with wind chill ,
> we dont go out, dogs dont get the exercise they need, then sometimes you get that they want to pull that kinda stuff, cuz its worth i t,
> maybe not getting them out as much ?
> either way , its frustrating


nay, don't think so far, just a topic for making fun of myself and knowing I'm not the alpha around here. It's a bit frustrating though...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> :lol: Selena, maybe you could wipe the smile off Dick's face by telling him feeding and walking the dogs is his job from now on?
> 
> This is a problem I don't have, because "food" is a magic word here and it's always mommy who brings it


usually it is too here, but we have a female in heat and a female who is probably pregnant, so boys have something else on their mind.2 won't listen ever to me, they come and go as they please (Cleo & Spike, I gave up with them). 1 is having bananas in her ears (Pippi, almost a year) and doesn't listen to me if Dick is around (she does when he's not). For some of the others (Pebbles, Dushi, Nikki) it doesnt matter who is opening their kennel or put their food in it, they just do what is needed.You have some days...they all are against me..:-(


----------



## Dick van Leeuwen (Nov 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> usually it is too here, but we have a female in heat and a female who is probably pregnant, so boys have something else on their mind.2 won't listen ever to me, they come and go as they please (Cleo & Spike, I gave up with them). 1 is having bananas in her ears (Pippi, almost a year) and doesn't listen to me if Dick is around (she does when he's not). For some of the others (Pebbles, Dushi, Nikki) it doesnt matter who is opening their kennel or put their food in it, they just do what is needed.You have some days...they all are against me..:-(


I will speak to them tonight they should behave.....OO :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am hoping all the weebils here in the us read this. After all, dogs need respect and love and never ever punishment, as they will lose all respect for you and you will damage your relationship forever. : )


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Dick van Leeuwen said:


> I will speak to them tonight they should behave.....OO :grin:


Ahahaha...

Selena, I'll be expecting you to let me know the results of said "talking to" later!!!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

My wife tells me the same thing. "They never listen to me". Out of the seven we have only one will do what she says and he's a 10 pound mini doxie. The others look at her like she's an alien. Sometimes I think it's funny, but sometimes it would make life easier if they did listen to her better.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

usually it is better than the other night. I do notice at the dogs that I don;t have my "own" dog anymore (a dog that I train) and that Dick is doing more with them. He is the one who walks them most, he is the one who trains, and always been the alpha around here.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> usually it is better than the other night. I do notice at the dogs that I don;t have my "own" dog anymore (a dog that I train) and that Dick is doing more with them. He is the one who walks them most, he is the one who trains, and always been the alpha around here.


Mmm, having said that, who is it you really hate, your dogs or yourself :wink:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I think its funny and par for the course, my wife gets mad all the time, she says the only reason ( excuse ) they listen to me more than her is the fact that I have a deep voice and she doesn't. I turn around and tell her that our four legged 11 year old listens to you just find, why do you think that is and just laugh as I leave her pondering.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ellen Piepers said:


> Mmm, having said that, who is it you really hate, your dogs or yourself :wink:


Really hate:none, really. Frustration, yes. Would love to have time to train again, but life is choices...and with a 32 hr/w job, our own little company with all things which come with it, 2 little children, a in house living FIL,a house hold and not wanting to bring the kids to a babysitter so that I can train...is life how it is at the moment.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You let Wibo out too?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yup, all dogs.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank God there were no fatalities in the surrounding areas.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

When I lived alone, if I left the living room and put my plate of snacks on the coffee table, Cujo would follow me to the door, make sure I was leaving, then walk back over to my food plate the second I put a foot out of the door and ate whatever food I left on it.

Now, when I leave the living room, he follows me to the door, then turns around straight to my wife's plate of food that's still on her lap and tries to eat it with a "It's okay, this is how we do things" look on his face.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I beat the dog retarded with the plate and cure that problem in no time.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, she firmly told him to leave it, and he did, then we laughed about it. But I suppose breaking our plates would have been a good last resort...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have mad skilz, I have yet to break a plate beating a dog.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Really hate:none, really. Frustration, yes. Would love to have time to train again, but life is choices...and with a 32 hr/w job, our own little company with all things which come with it, 2 little children, a in house living FIL,a house hold and not wanting to bring the kids to a babysitter so that I can train...is life how it is at the moment.


I can imagine :-D Dus gewoon maling hebben aan die honden (they don't know better :wink


----------

